# what live plants can be added?



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

hi guys, i have a lake malawi tank and was wondering what live plants would be acceptable to add to it?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What types of fish from Lake Malawi?


----------



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

labid, dwarf jewel kenyi, acei, johanni, demasoni mwbeca and two un identified


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe you could try some Anubias nana or barteri, or some Java Ferns... not much else would be safe.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I've had great success with amazon sword. I might be the exception though. My malawi ' s hate anacharis.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

x2 for Anubias nana or barteri, and java fern. My similar tank leaves these plants alone.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hope you have a six foot tank! My mbuna eat everything, including anubias and java fern.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

my mbuna left the anubias alone for awhile, and then one day got bored, I guess, and destroyed it... I finally went to Hobby Lobby and found some *fairly* realistic looking fake plants...


----------

